# 2 days & ready to stroke it, questions?!!



## STEXGTO (Mar 10, 2006)

Traded in my 03 Anniversary Vette and got a 05 Red GTO A4, JUST LOVE IT!!, But I had my Vette running 11.50s and want to get there in a hurry. I am going to buy the aluminum SLP402 and cam it with 232/234 598 @ 114 ThunderRacing cam. I've got an Art Carr 3000 Stall converter, I want a near stock idle and want to hit 11.50s or better on motor what is you alls take on this effort, I'm new to GTO's and don't know how they take to modifications, my vette did it with a cam only, but a rough idle. I appreciate any advice on the topic.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

well, you get some magazines, maybe some lube.......


.....but seriously, GTO's are a lot heavier than your vette was, it'll take a little more to get it where you want. Vettes if i remember are somewhere around 3200 lbs? GTO's are normally somewhere between 3800 and 4000. So you've got a 6 tenth discrepency you have to make up somehow. 

It's very possible to do what you want, but that idle's gonna have to be a little lopier than your vette, especially if you stroke it. Might have to go with a very quiet muffler setup and cutouts to get the sleeper sound you're looking for. 

Good luck!


----------



## STEXGTO (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I guess I gotta say that's a little disappointing to hear, I was hoping for a smooth idle. Maybe I'll just drop the 402 with a big cam in my f-body drag car and take it to the 10's, and just try to enjoy the GTO stock.


----------

